# Even Democrat Congressman Don't Want Assault Weapons Ban



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is a link to a letter sent by 65 US Democratic Congressman to Attorney General Holder telling him not to pursue an "Assault Weopons Ban" or he will have a fight on his hands. They also go on to say that this country has much more important issues to deal with righ now then an ineffective gun ban.

http://www.politico.com/static/PPM116_mike_ross.html


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

1. Mike Ross (D-AR)
2. Tim Holden (D-PA)
3. Jerry Costello (D-IL)
4. Jim Matheson (D-UT)
5. Sanford Bishop (D-GA)
6. John Dingell (D-MI)
7. Marion Berry (D-AR)
8. Nick Rahall (D-WV)
9. Gene Green (D-TX)
10. Chet Edwards (D-TX)
11. Ciro Rodriguez (D-TX)
12. Gene Taylor (D-MS)
13. Bart Stupak (D-MI)
14. Collin Peterson (D-MN)
15. Harry Teague (D-NM)
16. John Tanner (D-TN)
17. Allen Boyd (D-FL)
18. Dennis Cardoza (D-CA)
19. Eric Massa (D-NY)
20. Steve Kagen, M.D. (D-WI)
21. Betsy Markey (D-CO)
22. Paul Hodes (D-NH)
23. Ron Kind (D-WI)
24. Peter Welch (D-VT)
25. Leonard Boswell (D-IA)
26. Tim Ryan (D-OH)
27. Walt Minnick (D-ID)
28. John Boccieri (D-OH)
29. Joe Donnelly (D-IN)
30. Tom Perriello (D-VA)
31. Earl Pomeroy (D-ND)
32. Ben Chandler (D-KY)
33. Martin Heinrich (D-NM)
34. Debbie Halvorson (D-IL)
35. Travis Childers (D-MS)
36. Tim Walz (D-MN)
37. Peter DeFazio (D-OR)
38. Solomon Ortiz (D-TX)
39. Paul Kanjorski (D-PA)
40. Rick Boucher (D-VA)
41. Mike McIntyre (D-NC)
42. John Murtha (D-PA)
43. Bart Gordon (D-TN)
44. Zach Space (D-OH)
45. Alan Mollohan (D-WV)
46. Lincoln Davis (D-TN)
47. Artur Davis (D-AL)
48. Charlie Melancon (D-LA)
49. John Barrow (D-GA)
50. Christopher Carney (D-PA)
51. Dan Boren (D-OK)
52. Parker Griffith (D-AL)
53. Charlie Wilson (D-OH)
54. Heath Shuler (D-NC)
55. Stephanie Herseth Sandlin (D-SD)
56. Jim Marshall (D-GA)
57. Jason Altmire (D-PA)
58. Larry Kissell (D-NC)
59. John Salazar (D-CO)
60. Brad Ellsworth (D-IN)
61. Frank Kratovil (D-MD)
62. Glenn Nye (D-VA)
63. Bobby Bright (D-AL)
64. Ann Kirkpatrick (D-AZ)
65. Joe Baca (D-CA)

*hears dead silence*

*cricket* *cricket*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now we need a list of how many are up for election in 2010. I am a little confused though. I didn't think the democrats had a supermajority in the senate.

Line Up for 2010 Senate Races

16 Democratic seats
Evan Bayh (IN)
Michael Bennett (CO)
Barbara Boxer (CA)
Christopher Dodd (CT)
Byron Dorgan (ND)
Russell Feingold (WI)
Daniel Inouye (HI)
Ted Kaufman (DE) - retiring
Patrick Leahy (VT)
Blanche Lincoln (AR)
Mikulski Barbara (MD)
Patty Murray (WA)
Harry Reid (NV)
Charles Schumer (NY)
Senator replacing Barack Obama (IL)
Senator replacing Hillary Clinton (NY)

19 Republican seats
Robert Bennett (UT)
Christopher Bond (MO) - retiring
Sam Brownback (KS) - retiring
Jim Bunning (KY)
Richard Burr (NC)
Tom Coburn (OK)
Mike Crapo (ID)
Jim DeMint (SC)
Chuck Grassley (IA)
Judd Gregg (NH)
Johnny Isakson (GA)
Mel Martinez (FL) - retiring
John McCain (AZ)
Lisa Murkowski (AK)
Richard Shelby (AL)
Arlen Specter (PA)
John Thune (SD)
David Vitter (LA)
George Voinovich (OH) - retiring


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Now we need a list of how many are up for election in 2010. I am a little confused though. I didn't think the democrats had a supermajority in the senate.
> 
> Line Up for 2010 Senate Races
> 
> ...


I think the confusion is that the first post should have said US Reps...

None of them are Senators


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

You are right that should have read...Congress not senate


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Darn, I can't find the list of reps. I'll keep looking because my curiosity is driving me up a wall on this.


----------



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

> Darn, I can't find the list of reps. I'll keep looking because my curiosity is driving me up a wall on this.


Whats driving you nuts? The whole house is up0 for election in 2010.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow, am I goofed up. First I thought it was a letter from the senate, and the mindset that it was staggered elections transferred over in my brain when someone said it was the house. I'm surprised more didn't sign the letter. I suppose that would be suicide in some states.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gun Owners of America report card. It didn't cut and past very well.

GOA House Ratings for the 111th Congress 
A+ Pro-Gun Leader: introduces pro-gun legislation. 
A & A- Pro-Gun Voter: philosophically sound. 
B & B- Pro-Gun Compromiser: generally leans our way. 
C & C- Leans Our Way: occasionally. 
D & D- Leans Anti-Gun: usually against us. 
F Anti-Gun Voter: a philosophically committed anti-gunner. 
F- Anti-Gun Leader: outspoken anti-gun advocate who carries anti-gun legislation. 
NR Not rated: Refused to answer his or her questionnaire; no track record. 
United States House of Representatives (by district)

Edited 3/21 10:00am

That was such a mess that I sat down and retyped the whole thing on word. It was a pain, but I wanted everyone to see what this was. It's a smoke screen to mislead foolish little crickets. 

Do you see those D's and F's. Those people lead the anti gun crowd. They never met an anti gun law they didn't like. I see our Pomeroy is right up in there with a D. Then there is Murtha, do even the dimmest wit among the Obama worshipers think this guy is looking out for your gun rights? I think not. Get a grip on reality. Get up off your worshiping knees wipe the partisan cobwebs from your eyes and glimpse the sun.

There was only one reason for this letter. Many of these people are in trouble at home. Obama is an anchor for them in the next election. People like Pomeroy know they don't represent North Dakota in Washington they represent Washington in their home states. They sent this letter to puff up their image at home.

1. Mike Ross (D-AR) --------------------------B-
2. Tim Holden (D-PA) -------------------------D
3. Jerry Costello (D-IL) -------------------------C
4. Jim Matheson (D-UT) ------------------------C
5. Sanford Bishop (D-GA) ----------------------F
6. John Dingell (D-MI) -------------------------F 
7. Marion Berry (D-AR) -------------------------C
8. Nick Rahall (D-WV) --------------------------D 
9. Gene Green (D-TX) ----------------------------A
10. Chet Edwards (D-TX) ------------------------D
11. Ciro Rodriguez (D-TX) ----------------------D
12. Gene Taylor (D-MS) -------------------------C 
13. Bart Stupak (D-MI) ---------------------------B
14. Collin Peterson (D-MN) ----------------------B
15. Harry Teague (D-NM) -----------not rated
16. John Tanner (D-TN) ---------------------------C
17. Allen Boyd (D-FL) -----------------------------C
18. Dennis Cardoza (D-CA) ----------------------D
19. Eric Massa (D-NY) --------------not rated
20. Steve Kagen, M.D. (D-WI) -------------------D
21. Betsy Markey (D-CO) ------------not rated
22. Paul Hodes (D-NH) ---------------------------C
23. Ron Kind (D-WI) -------------------------------C
24. Peter Welch (D-VT) --------------not rated
25. Leonard Boswell (D-IA) ----------------------C
26. Tim Ryan (D-OH) ---------------------------D
27. Walt Minnick (D-ID) ---------------------not rated
28. John Boccieri (D-OH) ------------------not rated
29. Joe Donnelly (D-IN) ------------------------B
30. Tom Perriello (D-VA) -----------------not rated
31. Earl Pomeroy (D-ND) --------------------D
32. Ben Chandler (D-KY) -----------------------D
33. Martin Heinrich (D-NM) --------------not rated
34. Debbie Halvorson (D-IL) ------------------A
35. Travis Childers (D-MS) ---------------------A
36. Tim Walz (D-MN) ---------------------------D
37. Peter DeFazio (D-OR) ----------------------D
38. Solomon Ortiz (D-TX) ----------------------D
39. Paul Kanjorski (D-PA) ----------------------D
40. Rick Boucher (D-VA) -----------------------B
41. Mike McIntyre (D-NC) ----------------------A
42. John Murtha (D-PA) ------------------------F
43. Bart Gordon (D-TN) -------------------------B
44. Zach Space (D-OH) ------------------------C
45. Alan Mollohan (D-WV) ------------------C
46. Lincoln Davis (D-TN) --------------------C
47. Artur Davis (D-AL) -------------------------D
48. Charlie Melancon (D-LA) ------------------C
49. John Barrow (D-GA) -----------------------C
50. Christopher Carney (D-PA) ---------------B-
51. Dan Boren (D-OK) --------------------------A
52. Parker Griffith (D-AL)--------------not rated
53. Charlie Wilson (D-OH) ---------------------C
54. Heath Shuler (D-NC) ------------------------C
55. Stephanie Herseth Sandlin (D-SD) --------D
56. Jim Marshall (D-GA) -----------------------B
57. Jason Altmire (D-PA) -----------------------A
58. Larry Kissell (D-NC) -----------------------B-
59. John Salazar (D-CO) ------------------------D
60. Brad Ellsworth (D-IN) ----------------------B
61. Frank Kratovil (D-MD) ---------not rated
62. Glenn Nye (D-VA) --------------not listed
63. Bobby Bright (D-AL) -----------not rated
64. Ann Kirkpatrick (D-AZ) --------nor rated
65. Joe Baca (D-CA) ----------------------------D


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I noticed I had an NRA-ILA alert sitting in my inbox for a couple of days. I hope half the 65 democrats that signed that letter to Holder were serious. I fear it may be intended to be soothing while the attack realy does continue. The NRA has a battle going over dozens of threats to the second amendment and our hunting heritage as we speak, and everyone is by some liberal. Go figure. 
I hope this small sample of bills against us, that the NRA is involved in, will open your eyes to what is really happening all around us.



> On Thursday, March 19, a federal district court in Washington, D.C. granted anti-gun plaintiffs a preliminary injunction against implementation of the new rule allowing law-abiding citizens to defend themselves by carrying a concealed firearm in national parks and wildlife refuges.
> 
> In Thursday's ruling, Federal District Court Judge Colleen Kollar-Kotelly issued the preliminary injunction against the Department of the Interior rule that took effect on January 9, 2009. The revised rule allowed individuals to carry concealed firearms for self-defense in national parks and national wildlife refuges located in states that allow the carrying of concealed firearms.
> 
> Today, NRA filed a notice of appeal in Federal District Court to oppose the preliminary injunction.





> The Ongoing Mexico Crisis -- Blaming American Gun Owners: Congress has jumped in with both feet when it comes to the crisis of violence in Mexico, and the usual suspects are once again blaming American gun owners and American gun laws. This week there were two more hearings, one in the Senate Judiciary Subcommittee on Drugs and Crime, and the other in the House Foreign Affairs subcommittee on Western Hemisphere. In both cases, anti-gun politicians such as Senators Dick Durbin and Dianne Feinstein, and Congressman Eliot Engel, blamed American gun laws for the crisis. Fortunately, in both hearings, gun rights supporters in Congress stood up for American gun owners.





> Wesley Clark Blames American Gun owners for Crisis in Mexico: Joining in the chorus of other anti-gun politicians blaming gun owners for Mexican violence, former Democratic presidential candidate Wesley Clark said, "The real problem here, and the Mexican government, the people I've talked to in the Mexican government, recently say the problem Mexico has is we're sending weapons into Mexico . . ."





> Insurance Mandates for Gun Owners Are Against Second Amendment -- Update on the Second Amendment Book Bomb: With the Obama White House and others pushing for new forms of gun controls, Independent Institute Research Fellow Stephen P. Halbrook was recently interviewed by Glenn Beck on Fox News Channel on the new efforts to force gun owners to purchase a $1 million insurance policy in order "to qualify" for their Second Amendment rights.





> > Your Help is Needed Today to Protect Arkansas' Hunting Heritage!





> CONNECTICUT: "Micro-Stamping" Bill Heard in Hartford Gun owners spoke loudly on March 16 in Hartford at the hearing on Senate Bill 353, a bill which would ban the sale of all semi-automatic handguns not equipped with so-called "micro-stamping" technology.





> ILLINOIS: Banning Guns By Zip Code





> Update on Anti-Gun Bill HB48 House Bill 48, a bill that would eliminate most private transfers of handguns





> MARYLAND: Ammunition Registration Bill Pulled from Consideration in Maryland!





> Animal "Rights" Extremists Seeking to Abolish Trapping in Maryland


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Can we assume that blows holes in the theory "they'll be too busy with the economy". ?

Speaking of being too busy, is it me or did Obama get more air time this weekend than Bush did all last year? !!!!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Speaking of being too busy, is it me or did Obama get more air time this weekend than Bush did all last year? !!!!!!


is he really the president or is he a movie star? The only times I see him on TV he is on a talk show, or at a party, or some sports event. When does he have time to run the country???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He is putting all of his time into impressing the kiddies.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Dear Leader has pretty much proven to be a small man who by luck & fate landed the most important job in the world. He has no discernible leadership skills, nor is he even a mediocre manager. No question he's a gifted politician, but even for a politician he's far too enamoured of the spotlight & adulation...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I believe they will run this bill through with inclusion of reconciliation instruction and prevent a filibuster. Then the president will sign it. Mexico is their reasoning, to many semi autos coming from USA into Mexico's drug gangs.

Please don't tell me they can't do that. I'm getting tired of hearing those words.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

It's only the first term of a dem president they can't afford to shoot themselves in the foot this soon.... They'll pass it in the second term if there is one.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

doublereed said:


> It's only the first term of a dem president they can't afford to shoot themselves in the foot this soon.... They'll pass it in the second term if there is one.


I think they realize that after the 2010 elections it is going to be the end of their tyranny and control of the congress. Thats why I think they will ram the "Assault Weapons Ban" thru soon. Look at the bill and see that semi automatic shotguns some handguns have been included in some variations of the bill and will be attached to it secretly like they did in the "Porkulas Bill" and they will say I didn't know that was in there, we had to vote before we could read it to help the Mexican government! I'm not proposing anything that they haven't done already. This is how a "One Party" ruler gets things done. :sniper:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> There was only one reason for this letter. Many of these people are in trouble at home. Obama is an anchor for them in the next election. People like Pomeroy know they don't represent North Dakota in Washington they represent Washington in their home states. They sent this letter to puff up their image at home.


Or maybe they signed this letter because they've been swamped with emails, calls, and letters from their constituents voicing their concerns about gun control. Isn't that how it's supposed to work?



doublereed said:


> It's only the first term of a dem president they can't afford to shoot themselves in the foot this soon.... They'll pass it in the second term if there is one.


At least someone here has some common sense. There is no impending doom and gloom.

A LOT will have to happen before any gun control legislation will even have a chance of passing. New supreme court justices, new house, new senate...they don't have the votes now...new populous in the country who are opposed to guns...the list goes on and on...nothing will happen anytime soon.

I'm not saying that Obama and Holder don't want to see it happen. I'm just saying it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Matt said
"At least someone here has some common sense. There is no impending doom and gloom.

A LOT will have to happen before any gun control legislation will even have a chance of passing. New supreme court justices, new house, new senate...they don't have the votes now...new populous in the country who are opposed to guns...the list goes on and on...nothing will happen anytime soon. "

Matt, read this to see how a bill can be passed with out conference or debate. It just happened yesterday, read the entire article.

But these and other concerns about the bill didn't have much of a chance to be debated. On March 11, the House leadership brought the bill up under "suspension," a procedure where the minority's "motion to recommit" with instructed changes is denied, but the bill needs two-thirds for passage. The bill failed to get two-thirds support of the House by two votes.

So the Senate "preconferenced" the bill by glomming on the hundreds of pages that had failed in the House to an unrelated House bill protecting battlefields that had already passed. Then on March 25, because of the Senate change, the House brought up the bill as a Senate amendment to the House battlefields bill under a rule forbidding a motion to recommit and requiring only a simple majority to pass. The bill passed 285-140, with four Democrats voting against, but 38 Republicans voting "aye."

Full article:
http://spectator.org/archives/2009/03/3 ... nergy-anti

uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For those who say it can not happen please, please, study government procedures more. I agree with Bowstring that if they look at what is likely to happen in 2010 they will push hard now. Look at the violence in Mexico and who the media is trying to blame. The media is trying to help the democrats pass something and give them reason to calm the masses.

The only humor in all this is the people who thought nothing would happen before the election. Many will not be hunting this fall because they will not find ammo if the current shortage continues. If you don't have a standing order at a local sport shop your way behind the eight ball. The bright side for those of us who love to hunt is that there are still people who believe nothing will happen. The down side is it leaves us all susceptible to some very draconian gun laws.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Look at the violence in Mexico and who the media is trying to blame. The media is trying to help the democrats pass something and give them reason to calm the masses.


What are you on? The mexican government is urging the US to reinstate the assault weapons ban...the media is merely reporting on that. It's like you believe it's all some made up plot to secretly confiscate your guns. Blame the mexican government for asking, not the media.

It doesn't matter anyways, gun holders have too much power in this country. You need to realize that we're the majority.



> *NRA Wins a Round on Gun Control*
> Posted Mar 26, 09 10:21 AM CDT in US, Politics
> 
> (Newser) - Attorney General Eric Holder has backed off calls to once again ban assault weapons after a strong blowback from the gun lobby, Newsweek reports. *Mexico is pressuring the US to reinstate such a ban*, since US assault rifles make up 90% of drug-cartel arsenals. But when Holder floated the idea last month, the National Rifle Association triggered "action alerts" to its members.
> ...





Plainsman said:


> The only humor in all this is the people who thought nothing would happen before the election. Many will not be hunting this fall because they will not find ammo if the current shortage continues. If you don't have a standing order at a local sport shop your way behind the eight ball. The bright side for those of us who love to hunt is that there are still people who believe nothing will happen. The down side is it leaves us all susceptible to some very draconian gun laws.


Nothing has happened!!! There hasn't been any legislation. The only thing that has happened is that a bunch of ill-informed people are freaking out.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Matt Jones


> It doesn't matter anyways, gun holders have too much power in this country. You need to realize that we're the majority.


You must be kinding me..........Too much :koolaid: Didn't you take math at UND????? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Matt do you know what's more dangerous than the gun control people? Our friends who think they know what's going on even though they have their head buried in the sand. 
Get real Matt, we are nearly always in danger and the NRA is in a dozen fights at any given time. Now that we are at the end of eight years with a conservative and have the most liberal member of congress as our current president these nut job groups will have renewed effort. Why do you think all of a sudden there is more bad firearm news? Because the media wants to help the gun control politicians. First fire up the people, then the politicians introduce "reasonable gun control" and ----- well you don't need to be a rocket scientist. 
What are you hunting with this fall Matt? You didn't stock up did you? If you did why? If you didn't :rollin: I have no sympathy for those who are not prepared. They were told over and over, but no nothing is going to happen. Now they complain because those who believed the old Boy Scout motto of BE PREPARED are doing just that. There is always some old people looking for a game of shuffle board next fall at the nursing home.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

zogman said:


> You must be kinding me..........Too much :koolaid: Didn't you take math at UND????? :lol:


I've taken enough math to realize that 73% is the majority.


> Nearly three out of four Americans - 73% - believe the Second Amendment spells out an individual right to own a firearm, according to a USA TODAY/Gallup Poll of 1,016 adults taken Feb. 8-10 (2008)


Although to your credit I should have said, we are the "political" majority; Which is what I meant. Actual gun owners might not be the majority. Although around 50% of households have a gun and around 30% of people are gun owners. Not exactly small numbers.



Plainsman said:


> Why do you think all of a sudden there is more bad firearm news? Because the media wants to help the gun control politicians.


Maybe it's because there has been a rash of shootings lately and the cartels have been going nuts in Mexico. The media has usually reported on these types of events...they're not making this stuff up. Is that what you're insuating Plainsman because I'm not following...please explain.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Is that what you're insuating Plainsman because I'm not following...please explain.


I'm not sure if actual shootings are up, but the media sure is covering it more. Also, they tried to prosecute one dealer in Phoenix and it turned out there was absolutely no evidence. They also blame gun shows on the availability of the firearms being used in Mexico. They go on to explain that the weapon of choice is the AK47. Dealers in Arizona deny that any of them have sold weapons to people they should not have, and records prove they are right. 
So, why is the media trying to push this problem of on American gun dealers? The AK47 they are using are unmodified and full auto. I would guess that as organized as the drug cartels are they don't make someone tramp across 200 miles of dessert to smuggle a couple of guns.
The media started this idea of it being the fault of American gun dealers, and private sales at gun shows. Now the anti gun politicians are parroting it. I don't think it's a coincidence. These things usually aren't.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Nearly three out of four Americans - 73% - believe the Second Amendment spells out an individual right to own a firearm, according to a USA TODAY/Gallup Poll of 1,016 adults taken Feb. 8-10 (2008)


........but only 5 out of 9 where it matters most :wink:

And those numbers are about as stable as any ice you guys got left on your lakes up there in Nodak.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Matt Jones Posted: Wed Apr 01, 2009 5:34 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


There is another stat missing. Somewhere around 40% of americans want tighter gun laws. I don't where that number was taken but that is the number of concern. That means that 40% of people don't realize how many gun laws there are and have no idea that in other countries like ours, namely Australia, Canada, and the UK tighter gun laws have either done nothing or been totally counter-productive, at a huge expense to taxpayers.

Here is one poll from last month:

http://thebulletin.us/articles/2009/03/ ... 458679.txt


----------

